# Special airing of SiriusXM’s Town Hall with Renée Fleming this Saturday



## SiriusXM (Apr 9, 2012)

Don't miss a special encore airing of SiriusXM's Town Hall with Renée Fleming this Saturday, 4/14 at 6pm ET and Monday, 4/16 at 9pm ET on Symphony Hall (SiriusXM channel 76). Not a subscriber? Get a free 7-day online trial of SiriusXM. See Complete Details at www.siriusxm.com/freetrial.


----------

